# Old deba identification



## daniel_il (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey,

got a knife for restoration, any info about the maker or steel type would be very appreciated, thanks!

Daniel


----------



## KenHash (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks like Soushuu 宗舟


----------

